# Standard poodle breeders with focus on performance



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Rather than someone who breeds for performance look for someone who breeds for a well rounded dog who shows in conformation and/or other sports themselves. The conformation ring success means the breeder is looking for a well built health dog with a good confident temperament. I have two suggestions for you on the east coast. 

One is my boy's breeders Madela (Delana and Mark Severs) in Connecticut near New Haven. Their foundation dogs are Ale Kai. Madela Standard Poodles

The other is Scheherazade (Linda Hamilton) in New Jersey. I know a couple of people (including an obedience judge) who show Scheherazade dogs in obedience. NEW JERSEY POODLES


----------



## BeauTheSpoo (Feb 15, 2018)

Thank you dear lily_cd_re for your recommendations 

I agree with you about the importance of conformation! My current boy Beau is also from a show line, so I know he's structurally sound, and my breeder had put both OB and Rally titles on the mom so I knew he had the potential 

For next poodle, I just want a bit more food motivation and tug play drive to be there, which is why I was seeking out performance lines with the hope that some of the drive will be already built in and I don't have to do as much drive building.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I have not had problems building drive with either of mine. It took a bit of work to get Javelin retrieving since he has not really had much interest in toys and doesn't play ball fetch (such a weirdo on that front). He is super motivated by food and loves loves loves to tug (the only toy aside from his flirt pole that he now plays with). If you look at my blog thread here https://www.poodleforum.com/24-perf...-hunting/205393-javelins-road-ring-ready.html you can see what Javelin is like as a worker. There are some YouTube video links in that thread.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Since you are in no hurry, there is a one year wait for a Louter Creek Poodle, Louter Creek Red Hunting Poodles They’re in Moreland, Georgia. They started with hunting and field trial dogs and have since enjoyed success in conformation. Currently have one of the top ten Spoos in conformation in the country. I also agree that an experienced conformation breeder, who does Volhard testing, can help you find a puppy with the drive you want.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

I suggest contacting Linda Miller of Valentine Poodles. She is in Delaware and is a great resource. She doesn't breed often, but is very active in field, agility, and obedience (mostly field these days). 

I would also keep an eye on a group of Wisconsin breeders who are very active in field and especially upland hunting. Jaci shows in conformation and dogs from those lines are among the first achieving high-level titles in Upland (poodles were just allowed to earn those titles last year). Jaci and the breeders she works with are also active in Obedience and Agility. Jaci's kennel name is Oakwind.


----------

